# Fue visto/a



## CarSho56

Quiero saber si se usa la frase “ser visto/a” en español cuando hablando de un paciente visitando a su doctor.

Por ejemplo:

Ms. Flores was seen for evaluation by Dr. Van Demark.

La Srta. Flores fue vista para una evaluación por el Dr. Van Demark.

Se usa con frecuencia en ingles y no sé si suena raro en español.  Se agradecería cualquiera sugerencia que tengan.


----------



## echinocereus

_Hola, CarSho56, como sabemos los dos, la voz pasiva es muy popular en nuestro idioma.  En mi opinión se usa demasiado.   Es menos popular en español.  Cada vez que yo tengo dudas sobre el uso de la voz pasiva en una oración en español no la uso; uso la forma activa del verbo.  Me deja “incómoda” la voz pasiva en tu oración y por eso yo diría otra cosa, una posibilidad:  “El Dr. Van Demark evaluó a la Srta. Flores.”   Me interesaría la opinión de los foreros nativos sobre ese “fue vista.”  A mí me suena poco natural en este caso.  

Un saludo.  
_


----------



## micafe

Sí se usa la voz pasiva en ese ejemplo, pero preferimos decir *"la vió el doctor XXX"*


----------



## echinocereus

Gracias, Micafe, has dado también un ejemplo de la voz activa para la oración de CarSho56, pero ¿puedes imaginarte una situación en que un nativo eligiera decir "La S. F. fue vista por el Dr. F"?  Un saludo.


----------



## loseyourillusion

Como dice "micafe" queda mejor "A la señorita flores la vio el doctor V.". Para mí la pasiva suena bien, pero muy formal. Tal vez encontrarías esa oración en un libro o en un contexto bastante formal. Me la imagino en un contexto legal, cuando se está investigando un caso que alguien diga "A ver, repasemos todo, primero la Srta F fue a X lugar, después la Srta F fue vista for el doctor..."


----------



## donbeto

echinocereus said:


> _la voz pasiva es muy popular en nuestro idioma.  En mi opinión se usa demasiado.   Es menos popular en español.
> _



¿Ironia o no?


----------



## CarSho56

gracias a todos!


----------



## Julvenzor

donbeto said:


> ¿Ironía o no?




En esto pienso igual que echinocereus. La pasiva, por lo general, nunca ha sido de uso común en español. Si está experimentando una revitalización, puede acharcarse al positivo y negativo influjo del inglés. Los media se sienten la mar de guays cuando injertan vocabulario desde un idioma a otro y, lentamente, se llevan consigo las estructuras gramaticales. 

Yo usaría: _El Dr. X evaluó/reconoció/examinó a la señora Y_.

Un saludo sincero.


----------



## inib

Estoy de acuerdo en que la pasiva se usa mucho más en inglés que en español (entre otros motivos, porque tenemos menos alternativas en mi lengua materna), pero me pregunto si no puede ser también una cuestión de vocabulario en este ejemplo en concreto. Quiero decir que no me parece muy natural "La Srta. Flores fue *vista*...", pero no me chocaría tanto leer en un informe "La Srta. Flores fue *recibida/reconocida* por el Dr. Van Demark". ¿Qué decís los "nativos"?


----------



## Julvenzor

inib said:


> Estoy de acuerdo en que la pasiva se usa mucho más en inglés que en español (entre otros motivos, porque tenemos menos alternativas en mi lengua materna), pero me pregunto si no puede ser también una cuestión de vocabulario en este ejemplo en concreto. Quiero decir que no me parece muy natural "La Srta. Flores fue *vista*...", pero no me chocaría tanto leer en un informe "La Srta. Flores fue *recibida/reconocida* por el Dr. Van Demark". ¿Qué decís los "nativos"?




Más pasable, más pasable...  Sólo espero que el resto del informe no continúe igual.


----------



## duvija

Julvenzor said:


> Más pasable, más pasable...  Sólo espero que el resto del informe no continúe igual.



Si. Es ma's pasable. Pero aún así, úsenla poquito. No se manden varias seguidas porque nos hacen sentir incómodos.


----------



## inib

Thanks, both (Julvenzor and Duvija), for the comments. I'll take note. Just a fine sprinkling of passives, not a paragraphful. Right?


----------



## duvija

inib said:


> Thanks, both (Julvenzor and Duvija), for the comments. I'll take note. Just a fine sprinkling of passives, not a paragraphful. Right?



Exactly.


----------



## James98

¡Hola! A mí también me suena mucho más natural la voz activa que proponéis en los ejemplos . Aun así, sonaba bien lo que proponía al principio CarSho56... ¡es correcto!  Si ya es difícil aprender a hablar correctamente imagínate saber en qué contextos utilizas cada orden sintáctico... ¡Se agradece aun así que en el foro seáis tan detallistas! ¡¡¡Así todos aprendemos un montón!!!  

BESITO <3


----------



## micafe

donbeto said:


> ¿Ironia o no?



Donbeto, ¿por qué es una ironía? no entiendo. Me dejó pensando tu comentario.. . ¿Es irónico que en inglés usen la voz pasiva o es irónico que en español no se use tanto como en inglés?  - Just curious


----------



## JennyTW

Quizás en el ejemplo del médico no suene muy natural "fue vista". ¿Pero que me decís de una noticia de una chica desaparecida que "fue vista por última vez el viernes por la tarde"? Eso sí suena más natural, ¿no?


----------



## duvija

JennyTW said:


> Quizás en el ejemplo del médico no suene muy natural "fue vista". ¿Pero que me decís de una noticia de una chica desaparecida que "fue vista por última vez el viernes por la tarde"? Eso sí suena más natural, ¿no?



Sí, sin dudas. Es más periodístico que 'la vieron por última vez...'


----------



## micafe

echinocereus said:


> Gracias, Micafe, has dado también un ejemplo de la voz activa para la oración de CarSho56, pero ¿puedes imaginarte una situación en que un nativo eligiera decir "La S. F. fue vista por el Dr. F"?  Un saludo.



Echinocereus, perdona que no había visto tu comentario. De veras lo siento.. 
Sí, yo sí me puedo imaginar esa situación, aunque no sea muy usual en el idioma hablado, pero en un documento sería perfectamente natural.  



JennyTW said:


> Quizás en el ejemplo del médico no suene muy natural "fue vista". ¿Pero que me decís de una noticia de una chica desaparecida que "fue vista por última vez el viernes por la tarde"? Eso sí suena más natural, ¿no?



En las noticias ésa es la forma normal de hablar. Como bien dijo duvija, es una forma más periodística. Pero de todas maneras no sería la forma en la que yo lo diría si estuviera conversando con otra persona. Yo muy posiblemente diría, "a la chica la vieron por última vez......" 

Pero en el idioma escrito suena muchísimo mejor la voz pasiva. Es un hecho. 

Todos sabemos que el idioma escrito y el idioma hablado son muy diferentes, inclusive usan diferente vocabulario. De eso se trata todo esto que estamos diciendo aquí.


----------



## donbeto

micafe said:


> Donbeto, ¿por qué es una ironía? no entiendo. Me dejó pensando tu comentario.. . ¿Es irónico que en inglés usen la voz pasiva o es irónico que en español no se use tanto como en inglés?  - Just curious



Lo siento. Estaba confundido. Concuerdo que sí se usa la voz pasiva en inglés más que en español, aún demásiado.


----------



## micafe

donbeto said:


> Lo siento. Estaba confundido. Concuerdo que sí se usa la voz pasiva en inglés más que en español, aún demásiado.



Ahora la confundida soy yo... .. Bueno, no importa..


----------



## juan2937

La señorita Flórez fue examinada por el Dr.Van Demark.


----------



## JennyTW

Echinocereus, todo lo que dices está bien pero no entiendo porque opinas que la pasiva se usa demasiado en inglés. Yo creo que se usa cuando se tiene usar y cuando no, se usa la activa.


----------



## echinocereus

Buenos días, Jenny. Quizá yo debiera haber indicado que estaba hablando de la práctica en EE.UU.; claro que no puedo hablar por Uds. Puede que no sea problema entre Uds. los ingleses. Pero aquí es extenso el uso de la voz pasiva sin alusión al agente del acto para ofuscar o confundir y no para informar. Me da pena decirlo, pero muchos políticos y sus portavoces usan esta manera de hablar para no mencionar quién hizo algo o quién tiene la responsabilidad de algo o quién tiene la culpa de una decisión inapropiada o de un acto malo. Oímos decir frecuentemente “It is said that... “ o “It was indicated that... o “It has been reported that... “ o bien el famoso “We have been told that... “ Pues, ¿quién dijo o indicó o reportó? ¿Cómo podemos tener confianza en lo que oímos o leemos si no podemos identificar la fuente de la información. También hay periodistas que escriben así y lo que resulta es que los ciudadanos no reciben informes claros sobre cosas importantes. Y cuando leo una narración, sea una novela o simplemente un ensayo, y veo un exceso _(sí, “exceso” está en los ojos o en la mente del lector) _de voz pasiva, creo que el que escribe no tiene buen estilo. Te pido disculpas, Jenny, si te he dicho más de lo que querías saber de mi opinión sobre este tema.


----------



## Julvenzor

echinocereus said:


> Buenos días, Jenny. Quizá yo debiera haber indicado que estaba hablando de la práctica en EE.UU.; claro que no puedo hablar por Uds. Puede que no sea problema entre Uds. los ingleses. Pero aquí es extenso el uso de la voz pasiva sin alusión al agente del acto para ofuscar o confundir y no para informar. Me da pena decirlo, pero muchos políticos y sus portavoces usan esta manera de hablar para no mencionar quién hizo algo o quién tiene la responsabilidad de algo o quién tiene la culpa de una decisión inapropiada o de un acto malo. Oímos decir frecuentemente “It is said that... “ o “It was indicated that... o “It has been reported that... “ o bien el famoso “We have been told that... “ Pues, ¿quién dijo o indicó o reportó? ¿Cómo podemos tener confianza en lo que oímos o leemos si no podemos identificar la fuente de la información. También hay periodistas que escriben así y lo que resulta es que los ciudadanos no reciben informes claros sobre cosas importantes. Y cuando leo una narración, sea una novela o simplemente un ensayo, y veo un exceso _(sí, “exceso” está en los ojos o en la mente del lector) _de voz pasiva, creo que el que escribe no tiene buen estilo. Te pido disculpas, Jenny, si te he dicho más de lo que querías saber de mi opinión sobre este tema.




¡Gloria bendita! ¿Podría estarse más de acuerdo? En inglés es "más necesaria", cierto; pero he leído libros que abusan olímpicamente y son un continuo (una tras otra, una tras otra...). Y ya cuando hablamos de periodistas es como predicar en el desierto, parece que les tuvieran dicho: "un texto ensombrecido causa tal fascinación, que el lector deja de preocuparse por el contenido."

Un saludo.


----------



## echinocereus

Gracias, Julvenzor, por tus palabras amables y por hacerme reír a carcajadas esta mañana.


----------



## echinocereus

Sí, Inib, me parece que el deseo ardiente de escaparse de la necesidad de aceptar la responsabilidad o la culpa de haber hecho algo malo no pertenece a una sola cultura.  Es casi universal, ¿no?


----------



## inib

Vale, en inglés cuando no queremos mojarnos ni señalar a nadie empleamos la pasiva, pero en español el "se" impersonal y también el pasivo reflejo se emplean (o mejor dicho, los empleamos) de exactamente la misma forma, ¿no?


----------



## JennyTW

Ya veo lo que quieres decir y en ese sentido te doy toda la razón, pero también estoy con Inib ( y contigo) en que eso no pertenece a una sola cultura. Por desgracia, sí que parece universal.


----------



## duvija

Uy, no. Una vez escuché el sesudo trabajo de un sociólogo, que decía que las dictaduras en Latinoamérica fueron tantas que hay que buscar la razón en el idioma. Y ahí nomás largó lo de "el uso del <se> hace que los hablantes de habla hispana no tomen responsabilidad en mucho de lo que practican". (Estoy buscando la versión en la internet - porque lo escuché en vivo y casi lo mato - pero no lo encuentro. Tendré que mirar en unos apuntes). No estiremos el significado del '<se> en español, por favor.


----------



## inib

Hombre, Duvija, yo tampoco creo que el "se" tenga la culpa de todo, ni que sea para nada la* causa*. Primero están las mentalidades,y después la (mala o no) forma de expresarlas.
Pero llegados a esto ( y habiendo yo reconocido que la pasiva es un recurso más fácil en inglés que en español), solo quería sugerir que cuando alguien quiere quitarse el peso de encima es muy bonito emplear "the passive" en inglés, o el "se" en español.


----------



## duvija

inib said:


> Hombre, Duvija, yo tampoco creo que el "se" tenga la culpa de todo, ni que sea para nada la* causa*. Primero están las mentalidades,y después la (mala o no) forma de expresarlas.
> Pero llegados a esto ( y habiendo yo reconocido que la pasiva es un recurso más fácil en inglés que en español), solo quería sugerir que cuando alguien quiere quitarse el peso de encima es muy bonito emplear "the passive" en inglés, o el "se" en español.



Creo que es más que quitarse el peso de encima. Tal vez está sobreusado (la pasiva en Eng. y el 'se' en Esp) pero hay casos en que realmente no tenemos la culpa de nada, las cosas suceden a pesar nuestro, y aunque hayan sido hechas por alguien concreto, o no sabemos quién fue o puede no ser interesante. Creo que todos los idiomas (o al menos los que yo conozco) se las arreglan para tener 'impersonales'. Si es universal, es porque es necesario. Eso es una teoría.
(¿Alguien leyó los 'Universales' de Greenberg? Son interesantísimos)


----------

